# Happy 1st Birthday Laos...



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #CC0000">_*I can't believe my baby boy will be one years old tomorrow. Laos v. Hunxer Wald you have definitely taught me a lesson in patience and tolerance. Love you big boy!!*_</span>


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy birthday Laos!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is that the only the pic we get? Happy #1 Laos~You sure were an adorable baby!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya gots to click for da slideshow









Great collection of photos, beautiful boy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I did that thinking there was a link, my computer is running slow(and I am impatient, it didn't do anything the first time). I'll try it again! 
And it worked! The pics of his first year are great!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy 1st Laos!!

Here's to many, many more years of giving your mom heck!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Laos!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgHappy 1st Laos!!
> 
> Here's to many, many more years of giving your mom heck!!!












And what did poor Lynn ever do to deserve you, Laos?








For one handsome and funny guy!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style='font-family: Georgia'>*A picture of the day we picked him up at the airport from the long trip from Germany... he came out ready to play tug with a rag (or towel)...*</span>


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Laos!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Laos!







He is stunning! I loved the slide show!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Great slide show!!!!







Laos, such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, handsome Laos!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Seems like you just got him a month ago!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

A year already? Where did it go? 

Hope he had a fun birthday! I'll have to check out the slide show later.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

He's just an incredible dog Lynn. Can't believe it's been a year!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry Laos, just saw this







big guy!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Same here, just noticed the new birthdays!

Happy birthday Laos!


----------

